# Honda 350 Rancher



## jctgumby

Might be a stupid question, but here goes. Are there options for a larger oil cooler and replacement fan for these bikes? I was working on mine tonight and pulled the OEM cooler off, the fins are caked completely closed with crud. I can probably clean it up but I was wondering if there is a larger cooler that I could use and mount it up on the rack kind of the way we do the radiators. Then once I do that maybe an aftermarket fan that I could use sort of like the one from O'Reilys that we use on the Brutes. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## walker

i would just go to an auto parts store and get an aftermarket oil cooler and fan.. or look at a transmission cooler with fan .. might work too


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I have an 02 Rancher, and I was thinking about doing a relocate on it. I haven't done it yet, but I had planned to cut the factory ends off and extend them to the front rack. Like walker said, get a transmission cooler or oil cooler. Either would work.

To the Batcave!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Yes there is. I got my oilcooler from O'Reillys and my fan off ebay. Both worked flawlessly. 

This is the best pic i can find as of now.


----------



## jctgumby

Thanks. That's what I was wanting to know. Mainly could I use a transmission cooler. The reason being is the size of it. I was hoping to be able to use something larger than the oil cooler, I just wasn't sure if it would hinder moving the oil. And thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Nah it didnt bother moving the oil at all. I wanna say mine was a Jeep Cherokee transmission Oil cooler? Anyway it came in a blue and white box. Its the exact same size as that shroud i made on my front rack.


----------



## wood butcher

trans cooler 11x11 at autozone 60$








10 fan from autozone 50$ and alil fab work


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Looks real good Woodbutcher. That cooler should have no problem keeping the 300 in check.

To the Batcave!


----------



## jctgumby

Thanks Tim...That is the exact setup I am wanting to run. I just wasn't sure if it would be alright. I get home again next Tuesday, when I do first order of business is pulling the motor to get my cylinder bored .20 over and install a .20 over Namura Piston Kit. I will also begin the oil cooler setup while the motor is out. I will go ahead and get the parts and start fabbing up the mounts and get my oil lines run. Should be running good shortly after I get home (in 2 wheel drive anyway). I still need to come up with a front dif, and myself and Greatdane will be doing a 3" stretch on the swingarm. It is gonna be a pretty cool ride.


----------



## wood butcher

that cooler set up works great. oil line going in hot line coming out cool to the touch. with the big GR i have it will deff keep the motor and clutches cool when im grindin on it. that 350 should be sweet


----------



## JPs300

Just one thing to be noted - 

Many of the cheapy trans coolers are the "serpentine tube" type coolers that basically just have a tube running back & forth through the fins. - They are far less efficeint than the OE/above pictured "plate-fin" type coolers, thus requiring a cooler 50% larger in physical size just to be equal to an OE/plat-fin type cooler.


----------



## jctgumby

One more quick question about the oil cooler set up? When I mount the cooler, how do I need to orientate the lines? I am thinking they need to come out of the top of the cooler to avoid air getting trapped in the system, I just am not 100% sure. I got my cooler ordered and it should be at the house today. I should get home sometime tomorrow, so I am ready to get back going on this project.


----------



## wood butcher

yea put them faceing up


----------



## JPs300

x2 on the lines coming out the top. - Otherwise when you shut the bike off it can drain down, thus causing a "no-oil" situation when you fire the bike up & it has to re-fill the cooler before pushing oil on out through the engine.


----------



## jctgumby

^^^ Makes perfect sense and can't believe I didn't realize that, LoL! Thanks guys


----------



## jctgumby

He she is with the 28's, still gotta extend the swingarm for a little more clearance.


----------



## lilbigtonka

looking good now im done with a build now time for you to start i will kick back and enjoy the pics lol.....you better keep em comming like i did


----------



## jctgumby

It is slow but sure. Pullin' the motor on monday, hopefully I will have it back in by next Monday.


----------

